# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  National Geographic dhe portreti i famshem i vajzes afgane.

## fattlumi

Gazetari dhe fotografisti i National Geographic Steve McCurry,kishte vizituar ne vitin 1984 kampet e refugjateve afgan ne Pakistan ku kishte bere nje fotografi te nje vajze refugjate afgane,e cila me vone per shume vite te tera,kjo pamje e kesaj vajze ishte bere simboli i dinjitetit afgan.
Per shume kohe kjo foto do te behet ikone,ndersa gazetari me nje grup njerezish nga National Geographic do te veheshin ne kerkim te vajzes afgane qe pushtoj njerezit e botes me syte e saj,derisa ne vitin 2001 ishte gjetur,pra pas 17 viteve.

Ajo ishte një nga fytyrat më të famshme në botë, por askush nuk e dinte se kush ishte ajo . Imazhi i saj u shfaq në ballinat e revistave dhe librave, posterave, neper butona xhakete, madje deri edhe ne tepiha, por ajo nuk e dinte atë.Pas nje kerkimi  për 17 vite, "National Geographic" ka gjetur përsëri vajzën afgane me sy te shqetesuar jeshil . 

Vajza misterioze afgane me shiqim te drejteperdrejt dhe shqetesues qe ka intriguar Perëndimin për kaq kohë është Sharbat Gula. Ajo jeton në një rajon të largët të Afganistanit me burrin e saj dhe tre vajza. 

Vendndodhja e Sharbatit ishte gjetur pas gati 2 dekadave ne kerkim te saj pasi qe fotoja  e saj u shfaq në kopertinën revistes se National Geographic  më 1985. Ajo nuk kishte asnjë ide se fytyra dhe pamja e saj e kishte bërë ate një ikonë, tha Steve McCurry, fotografi i cili e bëri portretin e kesaj vajze afgane për National Geographic në vitin 1984, dhe që u përpoqën të gjejnë vajzen përsëri gjatë udhëtimeve të mëvonshme te shumta qe  ai e ka bërë  në Pakistan dhe Afganistan. 

Në janar të vitit 2002, një ekip njerezish te  National Geographic u kthye në kampin e refugjatëve Bagh Nasir në Pakistan, ku Sharbat Gula ishte fotografuar në fillim, për ta kërkuar ate. Ajo u identifikua pas nje serije kontaktesh de derguan ne gjurmet e vellaut te saj dhe burrit te saj, të cilët u pyeten dhe pranuan se ajo ishte e gatshme dhe se mund te behej nje interviste me te.

Sharbat Gula është fotografuar  vetëm në dy raste: në vitin 1984 dhe në ne vitin 2003 nga Steve McCurry. Ajo kurrë nuk kishte parë portretin e saj të famshëm para se i eshte treguar asaj ky portret pas gati 2 dekadave. 

"Kjo eshte fotoja qe ka mahnitur jo vetem  lexuesit e National Geographic, por edhe të gjithë ata që e panë imazhin e saj nëpër botë, "tha Boyd Matson, udheheqesi i programit National Geographic Explorer, i cili ishte ne grupin që e takuan vajzen afgane. 

"Ne kemi njohur fytyrën e saj, por ne nuk kemi njohur historinë e saj, jo edhe emrin e saj," tha ai. 


Grupi i njerezve nga National Geographic ishin te percaktuar qe te kerkojne edhe njehere vajzen afgane para se te prishej kampi i refugjateve ne Pakistan ku ajo kishte qene me heret si refugjate nga Afganistani.

Tash Sharbat Gula jeton një jetë tradicionale muslimane prapa velit, tradita e saj muslimane nuk lejon takime me meshkuj tjere jashte familjes se saj.Mirepo pas kerkeses se ekipit te National Gjeografic i është dhënë leja për të dërguar një producente femër  për t'u takuar me vajzen afgane dhe njeherit te beje edhe nje fotografi te portretit te saj pas 17 viteve. 

Matson tregon se kur i beri krahasimet e fotografive te vajzes qe ishte marre para 17 viteve dhe fotografise se gruas qe besohej se eshte i njejti person , ai ishte i sigurt se ishte i njëjti person. "Iriset e syve,vijat e fytyres dhe te tjerat tregonin se kjo  ishte personi që po kërkonim," tha ai. 

Megjithatë, për të siguruar se Sharbat Gula ishte vajza që ishte  fotografuar 17 vjet më parë, ekipi Explorer kishte perdorur teknologjine e skanimit te irisit te syve si dhe njohjen dhe krahasimin e vijave te fytyres nga nje metode qe keto metoda i  përdore edhe Byroja Federale amerikane e Hetimeve(FBI).

Pasi qe familja e saj pranoj qe fotografisti qe e kishte fotografuar 17 vite me pare mund ta takonte,Steve McCurry menjehere e njohu edhe pse kishin kaluar 17 vite. "Sytë e saj janë po aq të bezdisshëm dhe te shqetesuar tani ashtu si ishin atëherë," tha ai. 

"Ajo menjehere me njohu mua, kryesisht për shkak se ajo kurre  nuk kishte qene e fotografuar me perpara dhe une atehere beja foton e saj te pare ne jeten e saj ,pra ne vitin 1984," tha ai. 

Sharbat Gula kujtoi përvojën dhe ndjenjen e saj femijerore pasi qe ishte fotografuar atehere.Asaj i kujtohej se si kishte pasur mbulesen e kokes plot me vrima ,dhe se ishte e shqyer sepse i`u kishte djegur nga zjarri ne nje vend kjo shami e kokes.

Kur ata u takuan përsëri, McCurry i tregoi Sharbatit se  imazhin i saj i fotografuar atehere ishte bërë i njohur si një simbol i popullit afgan. "Unë nuk mendoj se ajo ishte e interesuar veçanërisht në famën e saj personale," tha McCurry. "Por ajo ishte e kënaqur kur ne i treguam se se ajo ishte bere nje simbol krenarije dhe dinjiteti i popullit te saj." 

Fotografisti Steve McCurry,i cili eshte shperblyer dhe ka marre shume cmime per fotografite e tij,thote qe imazhi dhe portreti i vajzes afgane kishte prekur imagjinaten e njerezve gjithandej botes, sepse fytyra e saj, veçanërisht sytë e saj, shprehnin dhimbje dhe fragjilitet, njekohesisht shprehnin force dhe bukuri. 

Historia e vajzes afgane

Kur Sharbat Gula ra dakord per te bere foton për herë të dytë në jetën e saj, ajo doli nga sekreti i vellos se saj për të treguar historinë e saj. Ajo donte qe njerëzit rreth botës që e njihnin fytyrën e saj nga fotoja e bere 17 vjet me pare që të dinë se ajo kishte mbijetuar ne kampin e refugjatëve në Pakistan. 

Ajo ishte martuar dhe kishte katër vajza, njëra prej të cilave i vdiq në foshnjëri. Ajo jeton e mbyllur ne veten e saj dhe e mbuluar,sipas traditave ,kultures dhe fese se saj.

Ajo i takon grupit etnik Pashtun në Afganistan, Sharbati tregon se pergjate sundimit te vendit nga rregullat e Talebanit,ajo kishte jetuar relativisht "mire",dhe thote se ka qene nje jete dhe stabilitet pas kaosit dhe terrorit qe kishte ndodhur ne lufte me Rusine.

Sipas Matson dhe McCurry, Sharbat Gula i është kthyer anonimitetit; publicitet i saj i fundit  lidhur me berjen publike te emrit te saj, dhe se nuk ka gjasa qe te terheqe vëmendjen e njerezve në Afganistan. "Ajo nuk do të japë një intervistë për mediat me dhe ajo nuk dëshiron qe të kontaktohet me," tha Matson. Familja e saj eshte vendosur në një fshat  në një pjesë të largët të Afganistanit, ku ajo do të vazhdojnë  jetën e saj e mbuluar çarçaf (purdah), shtoi ai. 

I pyetur nëse Sharbat do të mund përfitonte financiarisht nga portreti i saj i famshëm, Matson tha se  "do te shiqohet per kete mundesi." 

"Është e qartë se ajo është bërë një simbol që" National Geographic "ka përdorur për të ilustruar rrethanat e refugjatëve sikurse qe ishte edhe ajo, dhe shumë njerëz janë interesuar për të," tha ai. " Ajo dhe portreti apo imazhi i fytyres se saj na ka ndihmuar shume ne misionin tonë për edukimin e njerëzve dhe kulturave edhe neper rajonet tjera,dhe kjo ende vazhdon te na ndihmoje qe te terhiqet vemendja per jeten qe bejne grate dhe vajzat afgane ne pergjithesi. " 


Pasiqe Sharbat Gula eshte bere simbol i  vuajtjeve te nje gjenerate te tere te grave dhe vajzave afgane, National Geographic Society po krijon një fond të veçantë për të ndihmuar në zhvillimin dhe ofrimin e mundësive edukative për gratë e reja dhe vajzat afgane. Shoqëria do të punojë me organizatat jofitimprurëse ne bashkepunim me autoritetet lokale në rajon për krijimin e programit te ndihmes ne kete sfere.


pergatiti per Forumin Shqiptar_______Fattlumi

----------


## fattlumi

Ikona e National Geographic e quajtur Sharbat Gula

----------


## fattlumi

Para 17 viteve dhe sot.

----------


## fattlumi

Ne postimin nr.2 ne foton e dyte eshte Thomas Musheno,nje studiues i forensikut,punetor i Byrose Federale te Hetimeve (FBI) ne Washington D.C. duke bere analizat dhe duke krahasuar te dy fotot.Ai thote : "Jam i sigurte 100% se vajza qe eshte fotografuar me 1984 ,kur ishte vetem 13 vjeqare eshte e njejta me kete gruan qe eshte gjetur tashme".

Ndersa ne foton e trete eshte John Daugman,nje profesor i shkencave kompjuterike ne Universitetin e Cambridge-it ne Angli.Shenjat e iris te syve jane me te sakta sesa edhe vet shenjat e gishterinjeve thote ai.Teknika e tij biometrike qe perdor ne keto raste shfrytezon kalkulimet matematikore,dhe rezultatin qe perfitoi Daugman nuk kane asnje dyshim se syte e shqetesuar te vajzes afgane dhe syte e gruas Sharbat Gula jane te te njejtit person,pra eshte i njejti person.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ndersa keto fotot me poshte jane disa vepra "arti"te bera nga inspirimi i ketyre syve te veqante dhe pamjes se kesaj vajze afgane.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Keto femrat afgane i kane te gjitha syte jeshile. 
andej eshte normal , ndersa nga ne je i bekuar me pase sy te tille  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fattlumi

Vajza 13 vjeqare afgane gjindej ne ate kohe,pra ne vitin 1984 ne mesin e 3 milion refugjateve afgan ne Pakistan,gjersa te dy prinderit i ishin vrare nga ruset pasi keta te fundit kishin invaduar Afganistanin.Ajo kaloi kufirin ne ate kohe me disa kusherinj te saj gjersa nje dite gazetari dhe fotoreporteri i revistes National Geographic,Steve McCurry,duke vizituar keto kampet e refugjateve dhe nje shkolle te improvizuar aty kerkon lejen nga mesuesja e tyre qe te bej ndonje fotografi te vajzave femije qe ishin aty.Ne mesin e shume femijeve gazetarit i bie ne sy vajza me sy jeshile e cila ne syte e saj pasqyronte tragjedine individuale pasi i ishin vrare prinderit dhe ne te njejten kohe pasqyronte tragjedine dhe dinjitetin e nje populli te tere.

----------


## ajzberg

> Para 17 viteve dhe sot.


Shikojeni me kujdes,ne foton e pare fotografi ka shfrytezuar friken dhe pafajsine e vajzes afgane,ajo  nuk kishte pare aparat fotografik me pare.Ndoshta shikon e habitur se si nje njeri i ben shenje te shikoje objektivin ,i duket e habiteshme pas atyre momenteve dramatike qe ka kaluar, qe nje njeri ta lusi te pozoje per nje dicka qe asaj nuk ja mer mendja fare.
Ne foton e dyte ajo ka dale me pak bindese,ka humbur tashme freskine dhe befas na cfaqet nje fytyre katrore si fytyra e nje burri,gjithsesi syte e saj jane te vecante

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Fotoja e femrës afgane ne posterin e National Georgaphic eshtë shum artistike dhe perfaqëson një popull të tërë

Llegjenda jan keta të National Georgraphic kanë prirje dhe profesionalizëm në këto gjëra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fattlumi

*Portret i një jete të rrënuar nga lufta* qe ndryshe quhet portreti i vajzes afgane radhitet nder fotot dhe portretet me te mira ne historine 114 vjeqare te revistes National Geographic.
Imazhi i saj ishte bere ikone ne vendet perendimore e posaqerisht ne Amerike perreth 17 vite te tera.
Edhe pas 17 viteve nuk mund te thuhet se syte e saj tregojne ndonje lumturi.
Syte e vajzes afgane radhiten edhe ne mesin e 10 personave ne bote qe kane syte me te bukur.
Deshira e vetme e saj eshte qe tri vajzat e saj te kene nje program edukimi.

----------


## fattlumi

Pjese e dokumentarit :  "A Life Revealed -nga National Geographic" mbi gjetjen e vajzes afghane pas 17 viteve nga gazetari Steve McCurry.

----------


## Kreksi

Vitin e kaluar  ne Arte Tv  e kam percjellur  emisionin rrethe kesaj fotografije te famshmete  vajes Afgane ku re porteret pas 30 vite shkojn ne kerkim te kesaj vajes...

dhe me ne  fund  e zbuluan...nje film qeua rekomandojndoshta mund ta gjeni edhe ne youtube...
shendet !

----------

